# Furnace only works with door off



## mercdady (Dec 5, 2009)

Without looking at it I can't be positive, but anyway you look at it you probably need a professional. If the flame is being Blown out by the blower coming on you might have a cracked heat exchange. This is very dangerous. Meaning turn it off until it's repaired. Another possibility could be a partially clogged flue. First thing I would do is check your filter. Next I would call a Pro.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a crack has turned into a massive hole. Shut it off and call a pro.


----------



## bervin306 (Oct 21, 2007)

Your fresh air intake pipe is most likly clogged. You need air to make fire. That's why it works with the door off. Check your intake pipe there should be a screen right before it goes into the burner box, see if you see any leaves. Also check the outside make sure it is clear. if all else fails blow out the pipe.


----------

